# Linda Marlen Runge & Iris Mareike Steen knutschend bei der "Music Meets Media"



## Death Row (5 Sep. 2014)

> Bei der Music meets Media-Gala am gestrigen Donnerstagabend ging es ganz schön zur Sache. Die Veranstaltung war in der Tat der reinste Starauflauf. Doch auch anderweitig ging es extrem wild her, besonders bei den beiden GZSZ-Mädels *Linda Marlen Runge (28)* und *Iris Mareike Steen (22)*. Diese zwei Damen knutschten nämlich, was das Zeug hielt.....



Quelle:

GZSZ-Lesbenshow: Linda & Iris knutschen heftig! | Promiflash.de

Fällt natürlich unter die Kategorie "Sachen, von denen Death Row nen dicken..... Hals kriegt"


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Linda Marlen Runde & Iris Mareike Steen knutschend bei der "Music Meets Media"*

Ja bei nicht wenigen Frauen kommt bei ausreichend Alkoholgenuss am späten Abend die heimliche Lesbe zum Vorschein! 

Alles bekannt. Es sieht aber bei Frauen auch toll aus!


----------



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Linda Marlen Runde & Iris Mareike Steen knutschend bei der "Music Meets Media"*

Linda selbst hat sich auch dazu geäußert. Anscheinend gab es ein paar homophobe Trolle, denen das nicht gefallen hat. Ich wollte euch das nicht vorenthalten

https://www.facebook.com/lindamarlenrunge/posts/353813794773524


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Linda Marlen Runde & Iris Mareike Steen knutschend bei der "Music Meets Media"*



Death Row schrieb:


> Linda selbst hat sich auch dazu geäußert. Anscheinend gab es ein paar homophobe Trolle, denen das nicht gefallen hat. Ich wollte euch das nicht vorenthalten



Wie kann es denn einen nicht gefallen wenn sich zwei attraktive Frauen küssen? 

Gut es wäre natürlich besser wenn man "mittendrin statt nur dabei" wäre aber das Leben ist halt kein Wunschkonzert!


----------



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Linda Marlen Runde & Iris Mareike Steen knutschend bei der "Music Meets Media"*



Chamser81 schrieb:


> Wie kann es denn einen nicht gefallen wenn sich zwei attraktive Frauen küssen?



Es gibt in jedem Spektrum Ewig-Gestrige


----------



## sanni (19 Aug. 2020)

einfach eine tolle frau


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Aug. 2020)

Hauptsache ihr habt was zu sabbern


----------

